# SO Cal furs



## foxhunter (Feb 17, 2008)

lookin to meet furrys in my area. anyone down to chill for a day. perhaps food or go for a go cart race and/or shoot some pool?


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll respond, even though I think this is the wrong forum. I live in San Diego.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry about that, i wasnt to sure were to post, but im in murrieta, only about 45min to 60 away. if your down to hang we could shoot for half way or something else. depends on you cuz i dont mind goin to SD.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in San Diego, but am completely socially inept and my heart starts pounding at the sheer thought of meeting new people.


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 18, 2008)

Zaibatsu said:
			
		

> I live in San Diego, but am completely socially inept and my heart starts pounding at the sheer thought of meeting new people.



Which part of SD do you live in?


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 18, 2008)

sage_mines said:
			
		

> Zaibatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suburban area


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

so y'all wanna get something together and chill for the day?


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 19, 2008)

Zaibatsu said:
			
		

> sage_mines said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're new to SD, aren't you?


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

nope. lived here all my life.


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 19, 2008)

Zaibatsu said:
			
		

> nope. lived here all my life.



Hmmm... Bad call on my part, then, eh?




			
				foxhunter said:
			
		

> lookin to meet furrys in my area. anyone down to chill for a day. perhaps food or go for a go cart race and/or shoot some pool?



Which part of SoCal do you live in?


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

*takes out map and ruler* im roughly 65 mi due north from imperial beach. a little town called murrieta


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 19, 2008)

I've never been there. Is it a largely populated area?


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

i believe it just broke the 100,000 mark last year. its ok. not as much here as in SD or LA. but still lots to do


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in crappy Kern County. > >;
About 4 or so hours away from SD. 

:<


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

what town?


----------



## Icen (Feb 21, 2008)

I live in Irvine.

And I'm excited to go to CaliFur. Muahaha.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

when and where is that one held


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

when and where is that one held


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

when and where is that one held



btw sorry about all those repeats. lag make me hit the button alot


----------



## Icen (Feb 21, 2008)

www.califur.com


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

...........


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

hahaha so cool, that like only a few min away from my town. first Ensiferum live in the OC on the 10th now CaliFur from the 16-18th. sick week long party.  WEEEEEE


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> what town?



Bakersfield xD

I'm only 2 hours away from CaliFur. :B And I'm like considering going.
I just need to rangle up 500 dollars xD And find people to stay with ; 3;.. if they don't mind a chickie D:


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

im having the same problem. money and friends. i most likely just ganna stay by myself but make friends there and if im luckey i hope to make a good friend i can chill with on a regular basis and room with at other cons. but one can only hope


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

ah, yeah, well my friends here aren't into the whole furry thing. Much less going to any cons. 
if i mange to get at least 500 i can pay for one night in a room. 

which wouldn't be too bad considering it's only for about 3 days :]


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

500 is steep but it can be done. i will be going but i might just go to a cheap ass motel instead of staying at the hotel. but it depends on how much i spend on the Ensiferum concert the weekend before so i will most likely aim for about a 1000+ budget so i can buy some art


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah xD i'm not really planning on art shopping. :] mostly to go check it out, maybe see some people i know from the site. do some free doodles 'cause those are fun x3


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

yah it would be cool to meet some people from the site so i could chill with people i have talked to b4 cuz im lookin at most likely bein a loaner for 3 days due to no friends that would actually go


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah :] Well maybe if I'm lucky we'll run into each other x3


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

that would be a trip.


----------

